# Monitor Doesn't Receive Any Signal From Computer



## Final07 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I'm hoping to find a solution to my problem. Recently my computer has stopped giving a signal to my monitor. The computer seems to start up and tries to load the OS. However, I can't see anything since the monitor doesn't turn on. I'm using the onboard graphics of my HP Pavilion 500 desktop. It hasn't done this until I decided to recently dust it off and start to reuse it. Here's the story:

I pulled it out my closet. Was there for maybe a year or so just sitting there. I checked for dust and cleaned it off. I then plugged the computer up, just the power cord, monitor and keyboard. It worked perfectly fine, I continued to install Win 2k. Everything was going great, then I needed to head out so I shut the computer down. T came back 2 days later to find out the monitor won't respond when the computer turns on. I've checked connections, tried using a video card, and a different monitor, nothing worked. I simply changed towers back to my Compaq and the monitor worked. I know the monitor is good. Here's the weird part, every so often I can randomly turn it on and it will respond. I've been trying to fix it every way possible. I looked on hp.com for the manual and tried resetting the bios like it stated. Everything seems fine and it still won't respond through that computer.

I just had it working tonight for about a few minutes, then I reset the computer and it went blank again. Not sure whats going on, anything you need to know just ask. Thanks.

Final07


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try another power supply in it


----------



## Final07 (Dec 10, 2008)

I wouldn't bother buying a new power supply for it. It's easier to get a new computer but I don't want to spend the money.

Everything works the power supply doesn't sound like a reasonable part to replace for visual effects.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I would suspect the power supply too.

Hp has a neat troubleshooting guide for this problem. Not sure if you have gone thru all of these steps or not but it might be worth a shot.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=bph07173&lc=en&dlc=&cc=us&lang=&product=73915

Since you said that you dusted everything off I would double check connections, as the guide states.

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## Final07 (Dec 10, 2008)

This forum is amazing! I was still not buying the whole power supply thing until yesterday. I left the computer plugged in and I went to turn it on and bingo! It worked! However when I restart it loses the signal and goes into standby again. In order for it to work I have to wait like 20 minutes before I turn the computer on and it works.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

maybe heat
redo the paste on the cpu with some arctic silver
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------

